# Keyboqrd does zhqcky...



## Butterfly (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi all,
So, I just had this new install, and in XFCE, I had the belgian layout installed. However, in a console (in the DE) it still uses qwerty instead of azerty. What is weird is that in a console (Ctrl-Alt-Fn), the layout IS correct (azerty).
Assuming that this is the system layout (as I stipulated during install), I checked the "use system setting" and rebooted. Still to no avail.
The keyboard is set to "BE" in rc.conf, by the way.
I'm stumped...but...that happens to me at times... 
Thanks
 Melissa


----------



## Hakaba (Jun 2, 2020)

I do not have my lapop to verify, but for X, you need to setup xkbmap.


----------



## a6h (Jun 2, 2020)

First test this in the terminal emulator
`setxkbmap be`

If it works, add this to
~/.xinitrc

```
setxkbmap -layout be
```

BTW, by


Butterfly said:


> However, in a console (in the DE)


Do you mean Desktop Environment, or some how you have a Deutsch (DE) setting somewhere?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 2, 2020)

vigole said:


> Do you mean Desktop Environment, or some how you have a Deutsch (DE) setting somewhere?


DE as in Desktop Environment...indeed 


vigole said:


> First test this in the terminal emulator
> setxkbmap be


Fired up the ol' gal to do just that 
Edit - it worked...and...gnome3 disobeyed xinitrc, I'll try with XFCE next
Edit2 - same on XFCE...bad XFCE 
(gave up for the night, and probably the week...)


----------



## aragats (Jun 2, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> same on XFCE...bad XFCE


That's why I don't use DEs ― who knows what they do under the hood (-;

As a work-around I'd suggest installing deskutils/xfce4-xkb-plugin, adding it to the Panel and configure the way you want. In my mom's computer it's perfectly handling 3 different layouts.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Jun 2, 2020)

Keyboard configuration in console mode and under X are 2 different things (X is not in base, after all).
To solve this annoyance, you can simply create a keyboard configuration file for X:


```
mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
cat <<EOF > /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-keyboard.conf
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Default system-wide keyboard mapping"
    MatchIsKeyboard "on"
    Option "XkbLayout" "be"
    Option "XkbVariant" "fr"
EndSection
EOF
```

This will work with whatever DE or WM you use, and even with your display manager if you use one (e.g. LightDM).
This is VERY convenient when you have to type a password...


----------

